# Venezuela: Isla Margarita



## Stonerain (Nov 11, 2011)

short tripp to Isla Margarita....just visit some hills ;-)

Avicularia spec. Isla Margarita
habitat:











subadult






adult:

















Cyriocosmus elegans?? or island-form?











other stuff
Nephila spec.






Heliconius melpomene






Passalidae spec.






Cetoniinae spec.






Diplopoda spec.






Tropidacris collaris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pics...one of these days I'll visit.


----------



## moloch (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice shots.  Thanks for posting these lovely photos.  That grasshopper looked huge!


----------



## DaveM (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful photos and nice finds! I'm jealous of your location.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2011)

Great photos and thanks for sharing!
Were the Cyriocosmus found living in burrows or under bark,stones?
-Chris


----------



## Stonerain (Nov 27, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Great photos and thanks for sharing!
> Were the Cyriocosmus found living in burrows or under bark,stones?
> -Chris


Hi Chris, 

i found the little think under the dead leaves laying on our way (see picture). i think, we startled this spider whit our infernal noise.
in the burrows we found this stuff:







@DaveM: you didnt see the girls there  ;-) 
or the pool and some of the visitor there:


----------



## Shrike (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------

